# "Gettting in touch with your FEELING" NOT !



## an_doer (Oct 1, 2014)

Many time I've been told to "get in touch with my feeling" I end up getting conflict message. 
For example, 
Im ESTP

Let's say i m getting in touch with my feeling...
I feel hurt that no one wants to have me over and party with them. 
oh I am feeling alone 
I don't think it works that way for me or at least for the thinkers? 

No one wants me over and party with them. 
I think It must be because i am not in touch with them. 
I think It is OKAY for me to be by myself this weekend.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

You could throw a party and invite your friends and not invite the people who didn't invite you???


----------



## Virgo (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm usually going to go with the second option too.
I have nothing to do this weekend = I'm lonely and bored?
NOPE
I have nothing to do this weekend = Yes! I can lounge around in my pajamas all day and order pizza and play games. :kitteh:

They just don't get us. No worries.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

You have Fi as your 7th function. Inner-feelings are probably don't come to you.


----------

